# 100nx Digital Dash!!!



## Guest (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi,

I have a very rare cluster out of a 1993 100nx (jap import) that is all digital (well its rare in England!). Im looking for the wiring diagrams of the TWO connectors that plug into the back of this dash!.

NOTE: The wiring diagrams will be identical to that of the normal dash. I know this because i have plugged a normal analogue dash straight into my 100nx and everything works the same

Im guessing some of you will realize that the normal analogue dash isnt actually analogue when you remove it but is actually all electronic!!. The only thing that makes it analogue is the fact that the speedo / RPM / fuel and temp are all NEEDLES. With the dash that i have they are all LCD Displays.

So i really need to know which each of the 20-30 wires are that make up the two plugs at the back of the dash. 

Cant anyone help
Thanks
Tom


----------



## SaphireNX (Jan 18, 2004)

tomomac33 said:


> I have a very rare cluster out of a 1993 100nx (jap import) that is all digital (well its rare in England!). Im looking for the wiring diagrams of the TWO connectors that plug into the back of this dash!.


Drop me an email at <saphirenx<at>home<dot>nl> so 
I can email you a PDF I made from scans out of a workshop manual.


> NOTE: The wiring diagrams will be identical to that of the normal dash. I know this because i have plugged a normal analogue dash straight into my 100nx and everything works the same.


Not sure what you mean,
but MY digital dash has THREE connectors...










> Im guessing some of you will realize that the normal analogue dash isnt actually analogue when you remove it but is actually all electronic!!


This is only true for cars with a GA16DE (injected) engine, those with a carburator -like mine- have a TRUE analog/mechanical speedo drive, but can quite easily be re-fitted to electronic; I've done so...


> With the dash that i have they are all LCD Displays.


They're VFL actually; Vacuum Fluorescent 


> So i really need to know which each of the 20-30 wires
> are that make up the two plugs at the back of the dash.


There are 34 wires; one plug with 10 contacts, one similar shaped 
one with 12 and one smaller model in the middle with 12 contacts.
And there's the two prong plug going to the lights buzzer (black box)...


----------



## tomd (Oct 18, 2002)

SaphireNX said:


> This is only true for cars with a GA16DE (injected) engine, those with a carburator -like mine- have a TRUE analog/mechanical speedo drive, but can quite easily be re-fitted to electronic; I've done so...


Actually 91/92 (i know 91, think 92) Sentras w/ GA16DE (injected) engines still have cable driven speedos...


----------



## SaphireNX (Jan 18, 2004)

The drive/sensor are sized the same and can be exchanged 
in a couple of minutes, provided the drive hasn't corroded 
into place like mine had after 10+ years...









_Mechanical drive on the left, Sensor right hand side with a cable 
"bodged" on because of lack of original cabling on my cars' loom..._


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

tomomac33 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a very rare cluster out of a 1993 100nx (jap import) that is all digital (well its rare in England!). Im looking for the wiring diagrams of the TWO connectors that plug into the back of this dash!.
> 
> ...


WHERE CAN YOU GET THAT DASH?


----------



## SaphireNX (Jan 18, 2004)

pearl200sxse said:


> WHERE CAN YOU GET THAT DASH?


Got mine off of eBay for $35,- and 
$30,- shipping US to Netherlands...

Figuring out wiring took me over 6 months


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

SaphireNX said:


> Got mine off of eBay for $35,- and
> $30,- shipping US to Netherlands...
> 
> Figuring out wiring took me over 6 months


ILL WAIT IT OUT! I WANT THE DASH! got a wire diagram? and which car in the us has that dash?


----------



## 92sentra (Dec 31, 2003)

tomd said:


> Actually 91/92 (i know 91, think 92) Sentras w/ GA16DE (injected) engines still have cable driven speedos...


The '92 (E at least) also have cable driven speedos. I left mine off for almost a year, since I have never been pulled over, and the car would show less mileage. It's a moot point now, because I ain't sellin till it dies, and It may live forever! 155k and still going strong.


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

92sentra said:


> The '92 (E at least) also have cable driven speedos. I left mine off for almost a year, since I have never been pulled over, and the car would show less mileage. It's a moot point now, because I ain't sellin till it dies, and It may live forever! 155k and still going strong.


WHERE CAN I GET THE DASH THOUGH? ANY LINKS?


----------



## SaphireNX (Jan 18, 2004)

pearl200sxse said:


> ILL WAIT IT OUT! I WANT THE DASH! got a wire diagram? and which car in the us has that dash?


Mine if off of a '93 NX1600.

I have an NX too, only a '92 European version (called 100NX).
So fitment in the bezel was no problem, but the wiring was.
US cars have quite some differences in comparison to European
ones, even if they're the same type...

To name one obvious difference; lights...
Europeans don't have side Marker Lights and 
the amber lights "in between" the headlights.
And over here a rear foglight is mandatory...

Sorry, no links, I lucked out on this one myself...
Just keep an eye on eBay; I've seen more being 
offered in the past 8 months or so...

Search for "Nissan NX" and/or "Digital Cluster"


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

That _is_ a nice dash. Time for me to join the scavenger hunt.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

tomomac33 said:


> Im guessing some of you will realize that the normal analogue dash isnt actually analogue when you remove it but is actually all electronic!!. The only thing that makes it analogue is the fact that the speedo / RPM / fuel and temp are all NEEDLES.


BTW, you can send analog signals through wires.


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

Would a early 90's nissan stanza dash fit a 91 sentra xe?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Sanyo said:


> Would a early 90's nissan stanza dash fit a 91 sentra xe?



Most likely not. I have a Stanza and a B13 Sentra SE-R. The Stanza dash is HUGE compared to the Sentra. It'll need to be cut to fit in. Even then it won't fit right. The design of the Stanza dash is different than the Sentra's.


----------



## Masa (Oct 24, 2003)

Okay are you guys saying that if I found a 1991 NX with a 1.6 in it, the digital cluster will work in my 93? This may sound silly, but if the NX has a digital cluster does it have a electronic speedo? Because the 91-92 sentra have cable speedo. Need to clear this up, because it's bothering me.


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

Aite, thanks Harris.


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

SaphireNX said:


> Mine if off of a '93 NX1600.
> 
> I have an NX too, only a '92 European version (called 100NX).
> So fitment in the bezel was no problem, but the wiring was.
> ...


so it is on only us spec or jap spec "nx100" is there some special edition, or isit on every nx?


----------



## SaphireNX (Jan 18, 2004)

Masa said:


> This may sound silly, but if the NX has a digital cluster does it have a electronic speedo?


If the car has the digital cluster it has an electronic speed sensor on the tranny.

My car is a European-spec 1992 and had the cable drive, 
over here the GA16DE was introduced in 1993 and had 
an electronic cluster (and sensor) with analog gauges.
I replaced the drive in the tranny with a sensor from an N14 Sunny.
Put two wires on it and hooked them up to the cluster...

Biggest problem so far was getting a plug layout, so I knew 
what to hook up where and getting the TACH to work...
On my GA16DS the tach is fed with the same signal as the ignition coil. 

On the GA16DE (digital cluster is exclusive to those I believe) there's
a special output for the tach on the ECU which gives a pulse to ground.

I built a converter that gives a ground-pulse to the 
tach everytime the pulsewire to the coil "dips". 
If you know a bit about electrics you'll get my drift.

The tanksender turned out to be compatible, but the tank light 
has developed a problem and I'm still working on the temp sender.
I get a temp reading on the gauge that's WAY too high.
Putting a 11 ohm resistor in series sort of cured this,
but I'm thinking of replacin the sender all together as it turns 
out there was a new sender as of sept. 92, while mine's a july '92

Anyone want a PDF out of the workshop manual 
on the wiring/plug layout, drop me a PM...


----------



## SaphireNX (Jan 18, 2004)

pearl200sxse said:


> so it is on only us spec or jap spec "nx100" is there some special edition, or isit on every nx?


As far as I know the '93 NX1600 was supposed to have the digital cluster standard.

On Japanese cars it was an option and it supposedly was also 
optional on "Middle East" cars (special reference in my documentation!)


----------



## Masa (Oct 24, 2003)

Anyone want a PDF out of the workshop manual 
on the wiring/plug layout, drop me a PM...[/QUOTE]

PM sent.


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

Masa said:


> Anyone want a PDF out of the workshop manual
> on the wiring/plug layout, drop me a PM...


PM sent. [/QUOTE]
incase you didnt get my pm... send me the pdf.....


----------



## sentra94jwt (Oct 24, 2003)

i have a digital cluster like this and i needto know how to wire it,im not good in electronic so any help would be great would also need the pdf workshop file


----------



## sentra94jwt (Oct 24, 2003)

Masa said:


> Anyone want a PDF out of the workshop manual
> on the wiring/plug layout, drop me a PM...


PM sent. [/QUOTE]i have a 94 sentra xe and i wanted to know what i will have to do to make it work propely.speed sensor ???i bought it for 35 $ canadian this summer and i didnt want to try because i was not knowing what ive got to do. so any help would be greatly apreciated thank


----------



## Masa (Oct 24, 2003)

SaphireNX said:


> If the car has the digital cluster it has an electronic speed sensor on the tranny.
> 
> My car is a European-spec 1992 and had the cable drive,
> over here the GA16DE was introduced in 1993 and had
> ...


Um no guys, I don't have a PDF of the wiring/plug layout. Saphire is the guy who does. My previous post was only to inform him that I sent him a pm requesting a PDF as well. Due to my lack of posting skill the Quote thingy messed up. Sorry for the mix up. SaphireNX is the guy you want to talk to, I'm in the same boat as you guys...I need a pdf as well.


----------



## SaphireNX (Jan 18, 2004)

*Download-link*

Personal Messages don't seem to work all that well...

And emailing is not really an option as the PDF is about 
1,5Mb in size and not all mailservers (especially Hotmail) 
accept messages over 1Mb...

So I've put it up for download temporarily,
rightclick and save as on the following link:
*DigitalDash-Connections.pdf*

I'll probably take the file down in a week or two 
when I need the space for other projects...

Cheers, 

JAN
SaphireNX

_EDIT: Just got it: Masa got the PM's!
DOH! It's late, I'd better go to bed _


----------



## BBDETSER (Nov 24, 2003)

i've got to find one. anything else of an NX that might be considered cool? i saw one around here for like 650 bucks. now i kind of want it for parts and shit.


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

BBDETSER said:


> i've got to find one. anything else of an NX that might be considered cool? i saw one around here for like 650 bucks. now i kind of want it for parts and shit.


SELLING THE DASH ON IT?


----------



## BBDETSER (Nov 24, 2003)

if he is, i'm getting it first.


----------



## twitch (May 2, 2003)

Look in junkyards for a dash if you guys want one that bad. I think all 93 NX1600 have the digi dash. I thought all US NX1600's had them, but it might be the 93 only. http://www.junkyarddog.com. You can put in the part you want and they will send you an email if they have one.


----------



## 240sxissweet (Jan 29, 2004)

*Does it fit the se-r*

Will the digital cluster fit the 94' SE-R? My friend just bought one for his 95' But he's got an se.


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

240sxissweet said:


> Will the digital cluster fit the 94' SE-R? My friend just bought one for his 95' But he's got an se.


I believe it will fit, i have a se-r cluster in my se and the nx fits in a se sooooo.....


----------



## 240sxissweet (Jan 29, 2004)

*ok*

ok. sweet. Now all i need is money.....


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

240sxissweet said:


> ok. sweet. Now all i need is money.....


LIKE 99.99997% of the rest of us. i still need my 349500 pennies for my hotshot kit.


----------



## Heep (Nov 9, 2003)

I've also got a 94 XE and have been considering this swap for quite some time, but I'm not an electrics whizz so I'll need some guidance as well...hopefully we can all figure this one out together!

I was just at my local junkyard yesterday and I found 5 NX1600's there, all with the digicluster still in them. Guy there wants $45 Canadian for each. So yeah, if you want one just check your local junkyard, I've sure they've all got several and they won't be very expensive.

PS. I'm also quite sure all 91-94 NX1600's have them...I actually looked at the build date of one of the ones at the wrecker, and it was a 91...


----------



## Heep (Nov 9, 2003)

240sxissweet said:


> Will the digital cluster fit the 94' SE-R? My friend just bought one for his 95' But he's got an se.


The redline will be different as the digital cluster comes from a GA16DE with 7000 redline going into an SR20DE car with 7500 redline...

Also, you say your friend got a digital dash for his 95...does the B13 cluster fit in a B14? Or are you not in the US (and therefore have post-94 B13's available)?


----------



## BBDETSER (Nov 24, 2003)

yeay!


----------



## Chris_German (Feb 12, 2004)

Does anyone have such a nx1600 digital dash unit for sale? I'd like to buy one, but it's impossible to get them here in Germany because they haven't been used here. If anyone wants to sell one please drop me a mail ([email protected]), I have a US shipping address and can pay by PayPal or Wire Transfer, so it'll be no problem for you.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## pc080189 (Jun 7, 2002)

Just wanted to confirm for you guys, all NX1600 (91-93) had the vaccum flourescent gauge cluster. The NX2000 had the same cluster as the Sentra SE-R.


----------



## TOOQIK (May 2, 2002)

http://car-part.com/
search for it under speedo 91-93nx


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

Does the digital cluster from the 91-93 bolt in just the same as a cluster from a 91 XE?


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

TOOQIK said:


> http://car-part.com/
> search for it under speedo 91-93nx


$150 AND UP!
OUCH.....


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

What are you taking about? They had one for liek 60 or so.


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

Sanyo said:


> What are you taking about? They had one for liek 60 or so.


I KNOW! im saying these people are charging like 150-250 for it. you can sell yours for 100 and make $40 off it and well still be saving $50-100


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

So will the digital dash fit correctly in a early 90 sentra?


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

SaphireNX said:


> Drop me an email at <saphirenx<at>home<dot>nl> so
> I can email you a PDF I made from scans out of a workshop manual.
> 
> Not sure what you mean,
> ...


can you get a picture of the back of the gauges?


----------



## SaphireNX (Jan 18, 2004)

Chuck said:


> can you get a picture of the back of the gauges?


Something like this?


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Man, so would that be a direct swap for the B14/B13's?.. like plug and play?


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

Lol dude did you read ANY of the post? It took people like 6 months just to figure out the wiring.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I could have the wiring figured out in a couple hours. No it's not plug and play in any car, no it won't bolt right into a B13 sentra dash because the NX dash is different, no it won't work in a '91-'92 B13 unless you swap the speedometer sensor out on the tranny, and you're on your own if you want to put it in a B11, B12 or B14. I don't know what all the stink is anyway, it's got a dated look to it. Gay Knight Rider thing going. My wife used to have an '86 Z24 that had a digital dash and it was gay when she had it 8 years ago. If you own a B13, the smart thing to do is swap a tach cluster in from a B13 that had the same engine and a tach. An SE-R cluster will work in a GA powered B13, because the tach equipped clusters are wired the same whether they were in a GA or an SR powered car, you'll just have the wrong redline mark on the tach, and the speedo goes way higher than the car's speed limiter will allow you to go. Here's info on how to put a tach cluster in a '93: http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/february03/b13cluster/


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

well. i was figuring if it used the ga16de... then.. the wiring should be the same as any other gauges.. but.. damn, i suppose not.. and no, i didnt read any other posts, i was too lazy, and i know someone would answer the question anyways..


----------



## Heep (Nov 9, 2003)

toolapcfan said:


> no it won't bolt right into a B13 sentra dash because the NX dash is different


Do you mean the screw locations for screwing the cluster into the dash are different? They may be, but the dash itself between the B13 Sentra and NX are identical aside from a couple switches for different featuers...

Also, the digital dash being "gay" is your opinion...as a child of the 80's I would love to have a digital dash glowing while REO Speedwagon plays 

PS, for clarification, the digital cluster is *NOT* plug & play into a B13 Sentra. While it may fit, the wiring is different and would need to be altered. Also, to 91 and 92 Sentra owners, you do not have an electric speedometer, so you would also need to replace the speed sensor in your tranny with a later electric one...93 and later B13 owners needn't worry about this. If I can find factory harness charts with descriptions for each wire for both the NX1600 and Sentra, I will look into seeing which wires need to be swapped and to where.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

So, do you people want me to do the wiring swap info?


----------



## dookie (May 21, 2002)

i bought a digital cluster on ebay for $41 + $9 shipping. i got the wiring diagram for the nx cluster and compared it to my cluster and figured out the wiring in a couple of hours. the hardest part is splicing all 42 wires, and i had to make the harness for the center plug, and modify my other two harnesses to fit the digital cluster. by the way i have a b14 200sx ga16de.


----------



## sentra94jwt (Oct 24, 2003)

toolapcfan said:


> So, do you people want me to do the wiring swap info?


i would love it, i dont know much about electronic and if you could help ill be glad


----------



## tominos (Feb 24, 2004)

wow, didn't know swapping in a cluster w/ a tach into a tachless car would require rewiring. 

(new to the nissan camp)


----------



## SaphireNX (Jan 18, 2004)

Yes, the mounting points for the digital dash ARE different.
Mine's suspended only by the upper two srews at the moment
untill I fix me a couple of screws and bushes to do the bottom two.

The actual figuring out of the wires only took me a couple of
hours too, rewiring the car took half a day (I soldered EVERYTHING).

It was the RESEARCHING that took me allmost 6 months...
You have to remember that I'm in Europe, so close to no-one
knows anything about these dashes. Most people don't even
know about the existence of the NX Digital Dash!!!

As for it looking Gay; that's your opinion. In my opinion I've got
something truly unique in my car; within our club there's only
ONE other guy that has this dash and he drives an imported US car...

BTW, the plug in the center of the dash is EXACLTY the same
as those used on the power windows on the Sunny, NX and others.
Nissans, that's what I scavenged... The other two came out of
other Nissans and were altered to fit and work.
I made a second set of plugs in my car, if I wanted I can run
two dashes at the same time now, only teh gauges would all
be totally out of whack :-D


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

> wow, didn't know swapping in a cluster w/ a tach into a tachless car would require rewiring.


Lots of it. Took me about 24-30 hours to write the wiring swap info for the '93/'94 B13 cluster swap, and that was using a factory service manual. I'm sure a person could figure it out in less time but I was doing the write-up for NPM and I didn't want to be the perpetrator for misinformation. I'll get right on that cluster swap info, but you'll need to do me a favor in return. Take digital pics of the process so that we can do a write-up for the magazine.


----------



## sentra94jwt (Oct 24, 2003)

toolapcfan said:


> Lots of it. Took me about 24-30 hours to write the wiring swap info for the '93/'94 B13 cluster swap, and that was using a factory service manual. I'm sure a person could figure it out in less time but I was doing the write-up for NPM and I didn't want to be the perpetrator for misinformation. I'll get right on that cluster swap info, but you'll need to do me a favor in return. Take digital pics of the process so that we can do a write-up for the magazine.


i could probably do that


----------



## sentra94jwt (Oct 24, 2003)

digital camera found


----------



## sentra94jwt (Oct 24, 2003)

ive went to the local nissan dealer and the guy printed the wiring diagram for both the digital type and the non tach one ive got in my xe. i will scan it send it to you and if you can take the time to figure out were the wire goes ill do it an take as many digital pic as you want.


----------



## [V]igilant[D]river (Mar 6, 2003)

Sorry to bring up an old topic but, I'm doing this swap and everything works great except the TACH! 
I don't know which wire to hook up the tach to. 
I know it's the center black plug. 
I tried it w/ #38 the blue and black wire but the car would not start.
Since my GA doesn't have a tach wire going from the ECU to the cluster harness, I wired it directly to the ignition coil. Will this work if I find the right wire to go from the coil to the cluster or do I have to do something else?
Thx,
David


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

[V]igilant[D]river said:


> Sorry to bring up an old topic but, I'm doing this swap and everything works great except the TACH!
> I don't know which wire to hook up the tach to.
> I know it's the center black plug.
> I tried it w/ #38 the blue and black wire but the car would not start.
> ...


where did you find yours and for how much?
did you find any more?


----------



## [V]igilant[D]river (Mar 6, 2003)

A junkyard, I also need the correct speedometer pinion from an NX
It's weird because I can't find any input for the tach.


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Wich change would be necesary on an old E16 engined B13?


----------



## SaphireNX (Jan 18, 2004)

[V]igilant[D]river said:


> Sorry to bring up an old topic but, I'm doing this swap
> and everything works great except the TACH!
> <snip>
> Since my GA doesn't have a tach wire going from the ECU
> ...


This will NOT work...
The signal at the coil is a 12V with "dips" to ±0.7V at every ignition.
But you'll need a "short to ground" on every ignition for the tach.

When you have an injected car the ECU has a specific output for this,
I'm doing this from the top of my head, as I haven't got my documentation 
here, but I believ it was pin #2 on the ECU, which I believ is Yellow/Green...

My carburated engine didn't have this signal at the ECU, so I built a converter that 
takes the signal at the coil and converts it to a short to ground for the tach.
Unfortunately I still need to work out some bugs, but it DOES work most of the time...


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

SaphireNX said:


> This will NOT work...
> The signal at the coil is a 12V with "dips" to ±0.7V at every ignition.
> But you'll need a "short to ground" on every ignition for the tach.
> 
> ...


How did you make that converter? i need to make one, i got a digital cluster from an nx and im putting it on my sentra, but its carburated and has no ecu. Please help me.


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

SaphireNX said:


> This will NOT work...
> The signal at the coil is a 12V with "dips" to ±0.7V at every ignition.
> But you'll need a "short to ground" on every ignition for the tach.
> 
> ...


 I've been working on it today, and i have almost everything working. The only things that i need to finish are fe Tach and Speedo, the speedo is going to wait for me to get the sensor, but the Tach needs a negative impulse that i don't know how to get.
I think theres where the converter works.
Any help??


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

*waiting for info.*

Well i really need some help. I found the speed sensor and tomorrow i'll buy it, all i need now is some info on the Tach.


----------



## projects13coupe (Mar 2, 2004)

sorry to bring this up again, but i was at the local savage yard and i was passing by this white nx and it didnt have T Top, i was like wtf so i went to the window and i saw this dash, someone had already taken it out, when i grabbed it, i was in shock this is the digi dash that everyone is talking about-im fucken happy as fuck- got it for free-five finger discount :thumbup: , but neways my car is a 91 NX they have the cable driven speedometer right?


----------



## SaphireNX (Jan 18, 2004)

Don't know for sure if yours has the cable-drive.

There were MANY differences between the area they were distributed in, 
at least four different area's like Europe, USA, Asia and the Middle East...

And even then a specific importer can decide whether or not to import
a specific model or not. For instance in The Netherlands they only sold
T-Tops originally, while in our neighbouring countries Belgium and 
Germany you COULD get a Fixed Roof with Sunroof...
And in Germany you could get ABS as an option, 
in The Netherlands you couldn't...


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

I have it almost finished. Everything is running except the temprature gauge, its always showing too hot.
I know that i have to change the sensor, but i cant find it.
Does anyone know an alternative or where i can find one in the states???


----------



## sentra94jwt (Oct 24, 2003)

dburone said:


> I have it almost finished. Everything is running except the temprature gauge, its always showing too hot.
> I know that i have to change the sensor, but i cant find it.
> Does anyone know an alternative or where i can find one in the states???
> 
> i had mine instaled yesterday,everything seem to function but the tach and the speed is not the same as youre going


----------



## Astrin (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey guys, I just purchased one of these VFL clusters from M'boro Auto Parts for $50 shipped. They don't have any more right now, but they do seem to have a very good selection on parts for really cheap. If you're looking for salvaged parts, I recommend visiting 

http://www.car-part.com

It's an online search of thousands of salvage yard nationwide. Has conditions and usually prices with contact information. Most of these salvage yards are very friendly over the phone and willing to help as much as possible.

Happy Hunting!

~Astrin


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

[V]igilant[D]river said:


> Sorry to bring up an old topic but, I'm doing this swap and everything works great except the TACH!
> I don't know which wire to hook up the tach to.
> I know it's the center black plug.
> I tried it w/ #38 the blue and black wire but the car would not start.
> ...



...you have to find the connector from the ECU and do the wiring yourself, i did that using a new wire and connecting it to the TAM contact at the cluster... it works perfect.... the computer do has the tam signal, just not wired up.


----------



## callen (Jul 31, 2005)

I guess im lucky as my 93 nx 1600 has the digi dash stock the real name for it is "Tokyo night". I'm soon to change my ga16de to an sr20det and I wonder if the dash will work with the sr20det ecu or not... guess we'll see.


----------



## SENTRASER (Jan 6, 2005)

So any new news on a wiring diagram to wire the NX1600 gauge cluster to a non-tach car?


----------



## nixas (Dec 25, 2009)

sorry for bringin this dead thing up, but i didn't want to make another thread just to ask.

so i wanted to as u guys, maybe someone has a digi speedo for sale?


----------

